
Intel drops its sponsorship of the Science Fair prompting an identity crisis - ChuckMcM
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/14/technology/intel-drops-its-sponsorship-of-science-fairs-prompting-an-identity-crisis.html
======
chmaynard
From the article: "Maya Ajmera, president of the Society for Science ... said
Intel never gave the society a reason for dropping the sponsorship." Shameful.

------
ChuckMcM
I read this and was a bit sad. Intel has done a great service here and I am
sorry to see them step back. I hope another industry leader can fill their
shoes.

